
Chelsea Manning Responds After Top UN Official Labels Her Imprisonment 'Torture' - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/chelsea-manning-responds-after-top-u-n-official-labels-1840771479
======
yodsanklai
There are many ex-prisoners who tell their stories about solitary confinement.
For instance

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg4epUX7_Ew](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg4epUX7_Ew)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hWJSsTt6I8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hWJSsTt6I8)

It's very disturbing. Nobody deserves such a treatment.

~~~
mikefivedeuce
Shaka Senghor spent seven years in solitary. Everything of his that I've
watched / read / listened to is extremely thought provoking. Check out his
recent appearance on Conversations with Tyler:
[https://conversationswithtyler.com/episodes/shaka-
senghor/](https://conversationswithtyler.com/episodes/shaka-senghor/)

------
StavrosK
I haven't followed the case closely, are they really just holding her because
she won't testify? Is she legally compelled to? What's the other side here?
It's hard to believe that the US government is this blatantly tyrannical.

~~~
bsenftner
> It's hard to believe that the US government is this blatantly tyrannical.

You are not paying attention. This is normal for the US gov.

~~~
josho
Whoever is downvoting the parent would you share why you feel they are wrong?

One example of US tyranny is that it has the highest incarceration rate in the
world ([https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/largest-prison-
populatio...](https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/largest-prison-population-
rates-in-the-world.html)). Other countries with high incarceration rates are
developing countries, often with struggling democracies. Just one of many
examples I can think of.

~~~
SamReidHughes
That rate is because we have a high crime rate, combined with functioning law
enforcement. The true tyranny is if you let crime go unchecked.

~~~
majewsky
A "high crime rate combined with functioning law enforcement" is a
contradiction in itself.

~~~
SamReidHughes
No it isn't. How do you arrest people before they commit crimes?

~~~
majewsky
Law enforcement is much more than arresting people after the crime has already
happened.

